

Redis 101 - mace
http://no.gd/redis-presentation.pdf

======
petercooper
Uh-oh :-) Just leaving a comment here as I created these slides and shared the
URL on Twitter for a few interested parties to check out.. I had planned to
finish and clean them up based on the results of a talk I gave today before
promoting them online. So caveat emptor, and all that, but enjoy!

(And yes, I was reminded during my talk that memcached does expiration too!
:-))

~~~
pierrefar
It's an excellent slide deck for getting started as is! Reminded me of a few
things I wanted to try out a while back.

------
puredemo
Impressive presentation. I like the slide layout quite a bit (after I zoomed
out a couple times and got used to it).

------
arnorhs
I'd love to start using Redis as my main datastore, but I think I'm scared
because I don't realize how "persistant" it actually is -it looks and behaves
like an advanced cache, but does it work out as well in practice as your main
datastore as your good old mysql does?

There's another nice feature of SQL databases is that you can quickly get a
view of all the data by browsing through the tables and they are kind of self
explanatory. With Redis and other NoSQL datastores, that seems harder - but
maybe it's just me.

~~~
maushu
To have more "persistance", at the sacrifice of speed, you can use the "Append
Only File"[1] feature. You can also decrease the time it takes to make a
snapshot.

To view all data you can use the KEYS _pattern_ command [2]. Like it says in
the link, the command is pretty fast ("entry level laptop can scan a 1 million
keys database in 40 milliseconds"!) but not recommend for use in production.

The difference is that you don't have tables and have to name the keys
properly, this is where the _pattern_ argument of KEYS comes in. Just name the
keys based on this template: <type>:<id>:<field> and you're set. (eg: Username
from the user with id 1001 in the user "table": user:1001:username)

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/AppendOnlyFileHowto>

[2] <http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/KeysCommand>

------
vijaydev
A great introduction to Redis!

------
petercooper
P.S. The Scribd version looks horrible. Lots of arrows and similar are missing
so some slides won't make any sense.

